# Velvet Worm Chat



## Cresto (Jul 20, 2019)

This is the place to talk everything onychophora. There's a lot of interesting, and truthfully pretty weird, things about this amazing species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 20, 2019)

Awesome! @Cresto, @schmiggle and I have created the Velvet Worm Club of the USA, so anybody interested in joining us let us know!
I'd like to know everyone's dream onychophora. Mine is _Eperipatus barbadensis._

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoranDisciple (Jul 20, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Awesome! @Cresto, @schmiggle and I have created the Velvet Worm Club of the USA, so anybody interested in joining us let us know!
> I'd like to know everyone's dream onychophora. Mine is _Eperipatus barbadensis._
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


How does one join? Do I need a secret password? I don't own any "onies" but I'm all for establishing these unique beasts in the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 3, 2019)

@MoranDisciple, we can chat on here for general velvet worm discussion, and if you want to give us your email we can talk about importing into the US in more detail. No secret password required !

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## BepopCola (Aug 3, 2019)

I really want to get into velvet worms. 
I hope they become more established in the hobby. 
@Arthroverts are there special steps in order to import them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 3, 2019)

@BepopCola, awesome! As far as I know, a USFWS Import/Export license is a requirement, as APHIS doesn't regulate them, and you have to get your shipment inspected, unless you go through a specialized carrier, like Reptile Express. 
I am looking into importing some velvet worms; PM me your email and I can add you into a conversation with some other enthusiasts and we can go into a little bit more depth on this if you like.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 4, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @BepopCola, awesome! As far as I know, a USFWS Import/Export license is a requirement, as APHIS doesn't regulate them, and you have to get your shipment inspected, unless you go through a specialized carrier, like Reptile Express.


I'll check again, but since USFWS treats these as a domestic animal I don't think you necessarily need a permit. I'll have to go back to the email they sent me. Not sure about the inspection.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 4, 2019)

Can I join? I'm not American but my parents are 

My dream Velvet is _Peripatus solorzanoi. _This is the largest extant Onchophoran and can reach up to 8.7 inches in length. 

I'm currently only keeping _E. barbadensis_ but I'm awaiting some _P. novaezealandiae _(too hot right now to ship those)


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 7, 2019)

Let me consult the other founders; @Cresto, @schmiggle, what do you guys think about @velvetundergrowth's request? 

Whoa, _solorzano_, that is a thick velvet worm! Adding to wish list, downloading, downloading, downloa...
Update us with some pictures of your _novaezealandiae_ when you get them please! Their colors are out of this world.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 7, 2019)

@velvetundergrowth, after consulting with the two other founding members, yes, you can join! PM me your email and I will add you to the group email chain. Just note that information about pricing/importing won't really apply to you since you're on the other side of the world, ha ha.
Just know we may have a lot of questions for you, since you actually have velvet worms and can get species we can't .

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 8, 2019)

Does anybody have some tips for how to keep an enclosure at a stable temperature? The area I hope to keep some tropical velvet worms in can fluctuate temp-wise from the low 60s to the high 70s depending on the season. That's fine for tarantulas, not so great for tropical velvet worms.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 8, 2019)

Can I join? Haha

The Epiperipatus barbadensis @velvetundergrowth has he grabbed from me. I hope they are doing well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 8, 2019)

@AbraxasComplex, of course! Just a warning though: you have a lot more experience to speak of then all the rest of us combined likely with velvet worms, so I can't guarantee you won't be inundated with questions...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 8, 2019)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Can I join? Haha
> 
> The Epiperipatus barbadensis @velvetundergrowth has he grabbed from me. I hope they are doing well!


All seems well  I'm just a few plants away from completing their fully planted terrarium.


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Aug 8, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Does anybody have some tips for how to keep an enclosure at a stable temperature? The area I hope to keep some tropical velvet worms in can fluctuate temp-wise from the low 60s to the high 70s depending on the season. That's fine for tarantulas, not so great for tropical velvet worms.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


A terrarium thermostat controller can help regulate the temp. I use the Zilla controller for my Damon medius. Zoo Med Hygrotherm does temperature and humidity control, which would be useful for velvets. 
Also, your club piques my interest. I've always loved velvet worms and wanted to try keeping them. They're amazing critters! I'd like to help however I can.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 8, 2019)

@Gnarled Gnome, thanks! I'll look into that for the terrarium I'm planning.

If you end up buying velvet worms sometime in the future, it would be a huge help if you would document your experience to share with us (and any offspring you'd be willing to let go of ), so that more information and care tips can be made public.
Does that mean your interested in joining?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Aug 8, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Gnarled Gnome, thanks! I'll look into that for the terrarium I'm planning.
> 
> If you end up buying velvet worms sometime in the future, it would be a huge help if you would document your experience to share with us (and any offspring you'd be willing to let go of ), so that more information and care tips can be made public.
> Does that mean your interested in joining?
> ...


Yeah I'd be interested in joining! I have so many ideas for a secret handshake! 
I'll message you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 8, 2019)

Hmm, a virtual handshake. I haven't seen one of those before...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 9, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Does anybody have some tips for how to keep an enclosure at a stable temperature?


I like arduino, I've been using it for highland plants. However, if I remember right @wizentrop has said Eperipatus can handle temps down to 12C no problem.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## BepopCola (Aug 9, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Does anybody have some tips for how to keep an enclosure at a stable temperature? The area I hope to keep some tropical velvet worms in can fluctuate temp-wise from the low 60s to the high 70s depending on the season. That's fine for tarantulas, not so great for tropical velvet worms.


Would you know what the highest temps are that the tropical variety can tolerate?


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 9, 2019)

I refer you to @AbraxasComplex's care sheet:

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## wizentrop (Aug 10, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> I like arduino, I've been using it for highland plants. However, if I remember right @wizentrop has said Eperipatus can handle temps down to 12C no problem


Did I really say 12C? That doesn't sound right... I wouldn't go below 15C, but in reality 18C is as low as it gets during the wintertime at my place. Highest temps that I have is around 33C, and they seem to be ok with it if they have a shelter.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 10, 2019)

wizentrop said:


> Did I really say 12C? That doesn't sound right... I wouldn't go below 15C, but in reality 18C is as low as it gets during the wintertime at my place. Highest temps that I have is around 33C, and they seem to be ok with it if they have a shelter.


Once I left my Epiperipatus on balcony and it was almost freezing outside, I was not measuring it but I expect they survived 3-5°C without problems.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 10, 2019)

wizentrop said:


> Did I really say 12C? That doesn't sound right... I wouldn't go below 15C, but in reality 18C is as low as it gets during the wintertime at my place. Highest temps that I have is around 33C, and they seem to be ok with it if they have a shelter.


Well...


wizentrop said:


> They can withstand temps as low as 12C! I wouldn't let them go above 30C though, that's pushing it, even in the wild they are not exposed outside to these temps because they are always hidden between leaves and inside logs


From the first velvet worm thread that @AbraxasComplex started. But if it's 15, then it's 15. No big deal either way, IMO.

@skippy666 why did you leave them on the balcony?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 10, 2019)

My place has only dropped to 15'C during a power outage last winter. They were all fine after that night. I wouldn't test lower, but one shipment I sent overnight the box got lost and delayed for a few days. The heat pack should have depleted a day or two before it arrived and temperatures may have dropped below 7'C during the nights. They arrived alive, but were very stressed.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 10, 2019)

As detailed in my thread about my Epiperipatus, I had one individual accidentally spend a week nestled in a dried out pot of sphagnum at a temperature around 10-12°c and survive. Sadly that individual passed a few weeks ago but I suspect it was due to other factors. Although the stress may have contributed to it's downturn. 

I keep mine at 22°c with a drop of about 5° at night. They appear to be thriving and are pretty active.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 10, 2019)

Let us know if you get babies @velvetundergrowth, as those temperatures are a bit low compared to what I have been recommended to keep them at.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Aug 11, 2019)

That drop is probably fine. They may not be as active or grow as fast, but this species seems quite capable of thriving in various conditions.


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 4, 2019)

So, here is my recent breeding

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 8, 2019)

Awesome @skippy666! How many babies do you have?

@velvetundergrowth, how are your specimens doing?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 10, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Awesome @skippy666! How many babies do you have?
> 
> @velvetundergrowth, how are your specimens doing?
> 
> ...


I do not know to be honest, as far in my setup it is not easy to spot them. But I hope more than 1  I have fresh adult specimens so I think it has just began

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 27, 2019)

Tropical velvet worms have made it to the US! Woohoo! Yeah!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Sep 27, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Tropical velvet worms have made it to the US! Woohoo! Yeah!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


What are you waiting for, post those pics!!
I'm really excited for mine to arrive and I can survive until then by vicariously enjoying yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh yes, how could I forget!






They are tiny, only about an inch long. Hoping that they will do well for me and that I can start a colony!
Can't wait to get everyone else's shipped out! I'm looking forward to learning all I can about these incredible creatures!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Sep 27, 2019)

Love them!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 27, 2019)

Haven't seem em' since I placed them in the enclosure, which is to be expected, but I am going to pre-kill a cricket tonight and hope to check on them then.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Fangz (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey is there any place for me to order some tropicals in the US rn? I would absolutely love to work with some.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 29, 2019)

@Fangz, you just missed the import from @AbraxasComplex in Canada. There are about 8 of us working with these in the US now though, so hopefully in the future you will see some more popping up for sale.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 29, 2019)

Fangz said:


> Hey is there any place for me to order some tropicals in the US rn? I would absolutely love to work with some.


Just missed them. However I will do an export next spring when my colony has recouped and shipping weather is more agreeable.


----------



## Fangz (Sep 29, 2019)

Ok thanks a lot. Cant wait to see them


----------



## Jlaw154 (Oct 1, 2019)

asked three months ago about these now I have them. 


They even had tiny little water droplet on them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## BepopCola (Oct 3, 2019)

I just got mine this morning. 
In hindsight I should've got some pictures before they vanished into the enclosure. 
But, here's two!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## hecklad (Oct 4, 2019)

Guys I am dying to get some velvet worms. Who do I need to talk to? Also how much do they usually cost?


----------



## Jlaw154 (Oct 5, 2019)

hecklad said:


> Guys I am dying to get some velvet worms. Who do I need to talk to? Also how much do they usually cost?


Heard Velvets would be offered up the Spring by MacKenzie in spring. Would be meaning to get some more then myself, if that helps.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 5, 2019)

@hecklad, you just missed the import. I hear @AbraxasComplex will have more available for import in the Spring; captive bred USA specimens will hopefully be around in a few years or so.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Jlaw154 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes so here's my question. 

tank is adequately humidified and their is cork bark for them yet they are always underneath this one arum, As it's on the side of the tank. Not exactly sure thus was wondering if anyone had an explanation i theroize it's due to the sprawling roots, is a social behavior im not aware of, or it's because it's on the side of tank providing near 100% humidity.  anyone think they can explain this?


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 8, 2019)

They may prefer the microhabitat on that side of the cage. They are social creatures as well and prefer to be together.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 5, 2019)

Anyone else notice their velvets have a designated poop spot? Mine all go in the same crevice on top of a piece of bark. Looked like sooty fungus so I was going to remove it and accidentally dumped it back into the enclosure.


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 6, 2019)

I have ventured from the myriapod section... It was a mistake... Now I have a new dream pet...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 6, 2019)

Nicholas Rothstein said:


> I have ventured from the myriapod section... It was a mistake... Now I have a new dream pet...


They really are like squishy versions of myriapods. I love seeing their little stubby feet go. The social behavior only adds to the charm, like seeing them cuddled up in a ball.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 6, 2019)

Gnarled Gnome said:


> Anyone else notice their velvets have a designated poop spot? Mine all go in the same crevice on top of a piece of bark. Looked like sooty fungus so I was going to remove it and accidentally dumped it back into the enclosure.


I hardly ever see mine, so no, I haven't noticed that. They are however in a 10"x5"x5" enclosure, which is huge considering they are still tiny babies. What size enclosure are you keeping your's in?



Nicholas Rothstein said:


> I have ventured from the myriapod section... It was a mistake... Now I have a new dream pet...


You have seen the light: now go forth and discover all that the hobby has to offer...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 6, 2019)

They are in a glass cylinder about 6' wide by 8' high. Gonna move them to something bigger soon. I dont see them much either, besides an occasional peak into a burrow. The poop pile was on top of a piece of cork that's sitting on the surface


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 6, 2019)

Gnarled Gnome said:


> They are in a glass cylinder about 6' wide by 8' high. Gonna move them to something bigger soon. I dont see them much either, besides an occasional peak into a burrow. The poop pile was on top of a piece of cork that's sitting on the surface


Gotcha. That cylinder sounds quite interesting; any pictures?

They are so secretive it's maddening! I've only seen 1 velvet worm at a time, during three separate instances since I've gotten them, and that's only with lifting up the hides. Just so long as food keeps disappearing I can think I'm doing alright, but its still nice to see them every now and again. They are treats for the eyes.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 6, 2019)

I got it at target. Dont have any pics but here's a link:

https://www.target.com/p/glass-stor...96k04M-FqTTFIoRzParfjgJ_vtjz5J8UaApU8EALw_wcB


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 6, 2019)

The wooden lid seals shut. I keep it loose for a little ventilation. These lids also have a circular depression in the middle. I altered another one by drilling that center out and siliconed some screen in there. May do the same with this one, but will probably just rehouse into something a bit bigger.


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmm now I need to figure out if I can import these to Hawaii (legally)... They are social??? Damn they are really cool! The climate here would be perfect for them. The humidity where I live is 80-90% and the temp ranges from 80-65.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 6, 2019)

@Nicholas Rothstein, I believe I shared the caresheet @AbraxasComplex put together for this species a few pages back; that should have all the information you need/want.
As for importing into Hawaii, I have no idea, although they are probably more strict than the laws for the Continental US. Those temps and humidity are pretty spot on though.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 6, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Nicholas Rothstein, I believe I shared the caresheet @AbraxasComplex put together for this species a few pages back; that should have all the information you need/want.
> As for importing into Hawaii, I have no idea, although they are probably more strict than the laws for the Continental US. Those temps and humidity are pretty spot on though.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I have been looking at a few more websites and I called the Hawaii dept. of Ag and they said I need to file for an exception check and all sorts of stuff. I am pretty sure the person I was talking to had no idea what they were talking about. I emailed one of the inspectors, hopefully they can fully lay out the process to me. Although the lady I talked to said they are quite busy!

I'd love to document my care of velvet worms for science!


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 12, 2019)

Wow, I just found out how some velvet worms reproduce. One species drops sperm sacs on the female's skin and her skin dissolves so the sperm can enter. She literally gets a hole in her body but doesn't die from infection because of their awesome anti-microbial properties!

Reactions: Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 12, 2019)

Nicholas Rothstein said:


> Wow, I just found out how some velvet worms reproduce. One species drops sperm sacs on the female's skin and her skin dissolves so the sperm can enter. She literally gets a hole in her body but doesn't die from infection because of their awesome anti-microbial properties!


Nature is a crazy thing. Some molluscs stab each other to inject sperm. Angler fish males parasitize the female and are absorbed into her body. It all makes me glad to be a mammal.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 12, 2019)

Gnarled Gnome said:


> Nature is a crazy thing. Some molluscs stab each other to inject sperm. Angler fish males parasitize the female and are absorbed into her body. It all makes me glad to be a mammal.


Or, more specifically, human .

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Nov 12, 2019)

Gnarled Gnome said:


> Nature is a crazy thing. Some molluscs stab each other to inject sperm. Angler fish males parasitize the female and are absorbed into her body. It all makes me glad to be a mammal.


Apparently Nautilus detach their penis and it swims around looking for a female. Life is pretty crazy. I spent the last few hours learning about various animal reproduction systems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 12, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Or, more specifically, human .
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I wouldn't go that far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 14, 2019)

Nicholas Rothstein said:


> Apparently Nautilus detach their penis and it swims around looking for a female. Life is pretty crazy. I spent the last few hours learning about various animal reproduction systems.


No, this is paper nautili, Argonauta nodosa. Similar common name, but relatively distant phylogenetically.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow, Great to see so many people with Velvet Worms! I'm happy to say I just discovered mine have bred, hopefully you will all have the same success in the coming months!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 14, 2019)

Awesome @velvetundergrowth! I'm just really hoping I got both a male and female in my trio so that I don't have to do any swaps with anyone else.

Mine are doing pretty well as far as I can tell; I'm seeing them a little more, and I chalk that up to me misting in the evening more often now. Their photophobia is so frustrating though. I found one while feeding them, and grabbed my phone to take a picture; in the space of the about 5 seconds it took me to pull up my camera, the lil' bugger had completely concealed itself in the substrate.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Nov 19, 2019)

velvetundergrowth said:


> Wow, Great to see so many people with Velvet Worms! I'm happy to say I just discovered mine have bred, hopefully you will all have the same success in the coming months!


Congrats! Cant wait to see pictures of the lil cuties.


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Dec 4, 2019)

Anyone else getting slime-spray on the sides of your enclosures? Not bothered by it, just curious.


----------



## BepopCola (Dec 5, 2019)

Gnarled Gnome said:


> View attachment 327525
> 
> Anyone else getting slime-spray on the sides of your enclosures? Not bothered by it, just curious.


Ohh, yeah I've had this,
I thought it was the random snail that I had sneak in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Dec 6, 2019)

BepopCola said:


> Ohh, yeah I've had this,
> I thought it was the random snail that I had sneak in.


So did I at first. I've had several in the past when using store bought moss. But when I looked close it's definitely a thin white line like velvet slime. Wish I got to see them do it.


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 7, 2019)

Can't say I've seen this, but the sides of my enclosure are opaque with some condensation, so I probably wouldn't see it anyways.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## davehuth (Feb 9, 2020)

Really helpful information here. Thank you to everyone on the thread for sharing observations and what has been working for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxSicknessxX (Feb 9, 2020)

Magnificent animals. Following this thread as I’m very interested in owning a colony myself


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 9, 2020)

I just saw two of mine after months of looking at sphagnum moss, which is a huge relief; they really fattened up!







Doesn't mean they will expose much of their body for a photo however...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 1, 2020)

The 2nd private import of _E. barbadensis_ to the US has arrived. Huge thank you to @AbraxasComplex for all his amazing work with this species.






Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Ethan J (Oct 10, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> @MoranDisciple, we can chat on here for general velvet worm discussion, and if you want to give us your email we can talk about importing into the US in more detail. No secret password required !
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Hey so funny enough velvet worms are my favorite arthropod. And I was actually curious if there was any direction you could point me in to get my hands of some of these guys.


----------



## wizentrop (Oct 11, 2020)

Ethan J said:


> ...funny enough velvet worms are my favorite arthropod.


Cool beans, but they are not an arthropod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ethan J (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah I know but they're distant relatives and they are my favorite among other arthropods as well but you're right. I just cut a few corners.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 11, 2020)

Did Panarthropoda become a thing? Cause if it did you could accurately call them panarthropods I suppose, ha ha.



Ethan J said:


> Hey so funny enough velvet worms are my favorite arthropod. And I was actually curious if there was any direction you could point me in to get my hands of some of these guys.


Anyways, @AbraxasComplex is the person to talk to about that.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Ethan J (Oct 11, 2020)

Not sure if it has yet, though last I checked it was still just a concept. And thank you for the info its super appreciated and helpful Arthroverts. Also your velvet worms are super cute and they look great. One last thing do you know of any Velvet worm care sheets for the tropical variety? Thanks again Ethan.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate it. Most of the ones in the above photos are not mine, but the ones I do have are quite stunning.

I attached a care sheet made by AbraxasComplex in a post of mine on I think page two of this thread.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## wizentrop (Oct 11, 2020)

@Ethan J The person mentioned above gladly provides a pdf caresheet for the velvet worms upon ordering.


----------



## Ethan J (Oct 11, 2020)

Oh ok that will be very helpful. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Oct 14, 2020)

Glad all the ones I sent to the US are doing great. And yes I have a caresheet (posted on here if you go back or to my Epiperipatus barbadenis thread). There are a few points I plan to edit and modify (like various substrates people have had success with), but all the main points will remain untouched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharkbot Jones (Oct 14, 2020)

Man I want some velvet worms but I can never find any to buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NarcedCeph (Nov 2, 2020)

Sharkbot Jones said:


> Man I want some velvet worms but I can never find any to buy.


A lot were just sent out so hopefully everyone (including myself) can start breeding them soon. I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PattyFosnaugh (Dec 5, 2020)

NarcedCeph said:


> A lot were just sent out so hopefully everyone (including myself) can start breeding them soon. I'll let you know.


Also interested


----------



## Tagdot (May 2, 2021)

I also am interested in getting into the velvet worm field including, hopefully breeding. Is the club still around and how do I contact (join)?


----------



## Arthroverts (May 4, 2021)

Yes, we are still around, PM me your email address and I will add you to the email chain we use. Otherwise feel free to post your questions, comments, etc. here so that others can learn from it too.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## jc55 (May 4, 2021)

I will say that this is the first time i have ever heard of these velvet worms and after reading this post i even checked out some of the worms as well and i must say they are very cool and interesting creatures and i learned something new today so very cool and thanks for sharing.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 5, 2021)

Just an update. All of mine are doing great and I am about to redo their terrarium. So if anyone is looking for some, drop me a message.


----------



## CarlixTomix (Jul 5, 2021)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Just an update. All of mine are doing great and I am about to redo their terrarium. So if anyone is looking for some, drop me a message.


Hi @AbraxasComplex, I tried to send you a private message, but I got an error saying that you reached your inbox limit.

I'm living in Europe and I would really want to get some velvet worms, is there a chance you can PM me about it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NarcedCeph (Jul 8, 2021)

CarlixTomix said:


> Hi @AbraxasComplex, I tried to send you a private message, but I got an error saying that you reached your inbox limit.
> 
> I'm living in Europe, and I would really want to get some velvet worms, is there a chance you can PM me about it?


I'll fill you in. The _Epiperipatus barbadensis _is being bred in Canada and the USA (I managed to breed them myself). Getting them over to Europe will be tricky logistically because of the long shipping times/weather conditions and gray area laws for customs. You may need a permit, but I am not sure. The _Peripatus spp. _It seems to be the genus of choice in Europe. I will look into laws and regulations and see if I can sell them to you. Shipping and import fees will likely cost quite a bit, but if you are willing to spend a bit, we can attempt it once I do more research.

Does anyone reading this have any good resources regarding permits and such?


----------



## CarlixTomix (Jul 8, 2021)

NarcedCeph said:


> I'll fill you in. The _Epiperipatus barbadensis _is being bred in Canada and the USA (I managed to breed them myself). Getting them over to Europe will be tricky logistically because of the long shipping times/weather conditions and gray area laws for customs. You may need a permit, but I am not sure. The _Peripatus spp. _It seems to be the genus of choice in Europe. I will look into laws and regulations and see if I can sell them to you. Shipping and import fees will likely cost quite a bit, but if you are willing to spend a bit, we can attempt it once I do more research.
> 
> Does anyone reading this have any good resources regarding permits and such?


First of all, thank you for answering.

I'm not sure about permits needed to send from America to Europe, but this has been done, as I read that @AbraxasComplex sent some to Germany for a Reptile exo, so maybe he can help us with this.
I'm not sure on the cost either, but I can try to find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wizentrop (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll add something to the conversation here, as someone who regularly sends arthropods to Europe.
For velvet worms, permits are unlikely to be needed for importing, but this may depend on the country. As mentioned above shipping is tricky because you want to minimize the duration the animals spend in transit. Velvet worms are sensitive and suffer from extreme temperature fluctuations and mishandling. That being said, shipping them is possible.
This can be done by air cargo - a super expensive service but will guarantee the shortest transit time (usually 1 day) and safe arrival of the animals. Another option is to ship by a courier like FedEx or DHL using their express service, but please note their insurance coverage normally does not cover live animals. An insulated styrofoam container for shipping is a must, I cannot stress this enough.

If you have any more questions, feel free to DM me. Both AbraxasComplex and I have been shipping velvet worms around the world because we keep large colonies of them.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 11, 2021)

CarlixTomix said:


> First of all, thank you for answering.
> 
> I'm not sure about permits needed to send from America to Europe, but this has been done, as I read that @AbraxasComplex sent some to Germany for a Reptile exo, so maybe he can help us with this.
> I'm not sure on the cost either, but I can try to find out.


I ship using an export company that handles live cargo shipments. It reduces the stress and so far I have had no losses on arrival with about 8 exports so far. No permits were required. Send me a DM again. I cleared my inbox.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## calamari (Jul 26, 2022)

Hi! If anyone is selling these, I would love some information and pricing


----------



## CheySlugs (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello Everyone!!
I'm super new and a noob in keeping invertebrates but I am so interested in Epiperipatus barbadensis. If anyone can point in the the right direction, I will definitely appreciate it.


----------



## that1ocelot (Jan 1, 2023)

CheySlugs said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> I'm super new and a noob in keeping invertebrates but I am so interested in Epiperipatus barbadensis. If anyone can point in the the right direction, I will definitely appreciate it.


where are you located?


----------



## CheySlugs (Jan 2, 2023)

that1ocelot said:


> where are you located?


Im in the US


----------

